# Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Dezember 2005)

gelöscht


----------



## addy123 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Hallo Meeresangler_Schwerin!

Na das finde ich ja mal wieder eine klasse Idee von Dir!#6 
Ideal für mich und sehr informativ!!!
Fahre ich doch sonst nur mit der Ungwissheit des Slippens an die See.;+ 
Bzw. muß ich mir erst mühevoll Infos besorgen.|kopfkrat


----------



## fischer696 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Moin moin,
klasse Idee, aber bedenken das nicht alle im Winter benutzbar sind.
Die Preise sind wohl pro Slipvorgang, leider berechnern die Hafenmeister meistens zweimal, rein und raus, je einmal.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Moin, die Grundidee und die ersten Infos waren hier von Klaus_S ich habs nur umgesetzt.


----------



## Wulli (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*



			
				fischer696 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> klasse Idee, aber bedenken das nicht alle im Winter benutzbar sind.
> Die Preise sind wohl pro Slipvorgang, leider berechnern die Hafenmeister meistens zweimal, rein und raus, je einmal.




|good: |good: |good: 

Wichtig! Manche Slipanlagen sind im Herbst/Winter wirklich nicht zu benutzen! Die Slipanlage in Puttgarden - Westmole kann man im Winter leider vergessen. Wir sind dort vor 3 Wochen aufgelaufen, die Betonanlage war voller Steine und jeder Menge Kraut, so daß ein Slippen ohne Geländewagen unmöglich war. Mußten dann nach Burg ausweichen... Gerade im Winter verstreicht dann wertvolle Angelzeit.

Wenn jemand weiß, welche Slipanlagen im Winter benutzbar sind und welche nicht, wäre das vielleicht noch ein Hinweis wert!

Ansonsten ist das Ganze auf jeden Fall mal wieder eine gute Idee!

Gruß
Wulli


----------



## Timmy (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Klasse Idee!

Wenn ich aber lese, das die Nutzung bis zu 12 Euro kostet..............|kopfkrat 

Und was sollen die 25 Euro Kaution in Hohenfelde? Haben die Angst, daß ich die Slippe mitgehen lasse??????


----------



## fischer696 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

ne ne 25 euro pfand für den Schlüssel


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

In Heiligenhafen musste die Feuerwehr letzte oder vorletzte Woche einen Wagen aus dem Hafenbecken bergen (Eis). 
Also auch wenn die Slippe im Winter offen ist: Immer aufpassen !!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Ob eine Slippanlage nun geöffnet hat oder nicht kann man doch immer noch am Telefon erfahren denke ich, insofern sollte das kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## AndreL (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Hi, um mal auf die "Anlage" in Putgarden einzugehen, diese Anlage wird NICHT oder nur sehr sehr oberflächlich von der Gemeinde "geflegt" sie ist vielmehr ein Relikt aus früheren Tagen als an dieser Stelle noch mehr war als nur Strand. Das es diese Anlage noch gibt ist im Prinzip eine sehr nette Geste sowie das ausdrückliche Recht mit dem Auto direkt dort hin zu fahren (was ein Schild vor Ort aussagt). Wir hatten auch schon mal das Problem mit den Steinen und dem Kraut und das nicht nur im Winter!!!!!!! Das hat sich aber geändert und wird auch NIE wieder vorkommen, weil wir inzwischen immer zwei Schaufeln dabei haben um das Problem zu beseitigen so wie auch einige andere Angler das tun#6 #6 . Es dauert auch bei extremen Bedingungen nich länger als 15 Minuten um die Anlage zu "säubern" (mit 2 Mann), das solte es aber wert sein, alleine deshalb damit uns allen diese Slipmöglichkeit erhalten bleibt.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Kegelfisch (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Hei Meeresangler Schwerin
Vielen Dank für die Daten von den Slipanlagen.War selber schon einmal in Kühlungsborn mit Boot.Ist eine sehr gepflegte Anlage.Die Telefonnummer vom Bootshafen ist:038293 41055 bzw. 0151 12110565.Parken ist aber nur außerhalb des Geländes erlaubt und je nachdem,wann man kommt ,zum Teil gebührenpflichtig.Die paar halblegalen Abstellmöglichkeiten sind schnell voll.An alle:seid bloß vorsichtig bei den Temperaturen,vor kurzem ist erst wieder ein ertrunkener Angler vor Kühlungsborn geborgen worden.Der mußte partout bei Windstärke 7 mit nem kleinen Boot raus.Sicherheit geht vor!!!Das sollten wir uns alle bei unserem Angeleifer vor Augen halten.Der Hafenmeister hat auch für jeden der möchte kostenlose Notrufnummern und aktuelle Seewetterberichte vorrätig.Bis demnächst auf dem Wasser.


----------



## EckernTroll (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Hi folks,
auf der Seite des Boots-Angler-Clubs (BAC) gibt es eine Übersicht über die Slipanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee mit Bewertung der Anlagen als PDF-Download:
http://www.bootsanglerclub.de/PDF/Slipanlagenfuehrer.pdf

Übrigens freut sich der BAC sicherlich über jedes neue Mitglied - kost nicht viel Geld, ist aber eine 1A-Sache, wie man z.B. an dieser Zusammenstellung von Slippen sieht!!!


----------



## Sundjäger (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

#6 Top Idee, mit den Sliprampen. Beurteilen sollte sie jeder selber. Bin z.B. schon selber in Puttgarten gewesen und war wirklich überrascht, das es überhaupt noch eine Slipe gibt, die kostenlos genutzt werden kann (da stört es mich auch nicht, wenn sie ein bißchen verschmutzt ist). Auf jeden Fall allererste Sahne.
                        #6


----------



## Peterpaul (5. April 2006)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Schön wäre jetzt noch die Erweiterung auf Dänemark. Gerade rumd um Als und der kleine Belt interessieren sicherlich auch einige |wavey:


----------



## Freelander (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Moin Leute!

Ich weiß nicht ,ob Ihr es schon wußtet????
Ich habe am Wochenende festgestellt das die Slippanlage in Süssau nicht mehr existiert.#q 
Dort steht jetzt eine Seebrücke.
Nur so zur Info für Euch,wie gesagt  vielleicht ist die Info ja auch nur an mir vorbei gegangen.|kopfkrat 

Gruß
Freelander


----------



## ostseeangler27 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

in Norgaarholz beim campingplatz (nähe kappeln) ist auch eine!!!ca. 10m über festen sand und gut ist!!!!


----------



## Löwenbäcker (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Habe gerade erkundet wo ich in Rsotock mein Boot slippen kann. Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten: 

1. In Warnemünde. Mit dem Auto direkt bis zum Bahnhof fahren und dann immer weiter in Richtung Norden zur Ostsee. Auf dem Gelände des Yachtclubs gibt es eine etwa 15 Meter breite und perfekte Slipanlage. Kostet 3 Euro. Meiner Ansicht nach erste Wahl in Rostock. 

2. Neben dem Schiff Likedeeler. Das ist in Groß Klein beim IGA Gelände. Das Teil ist manchmal verschlossen. Hat aber fest Öffnungszeiten. 

3. In Gehlsdorf. Wenn man von der Seeseite auf all die Boote sieht, dann ist die Slipanlage ganz rechts. Frisch geteert und kostenlos.

Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will beim Slippen, der sollte es in Warnemünde machen. Außer diesen 3 Stellen gibt es meiner Ansicht nach nichts.


----------



## Löwenbäcker (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Ich geb mal das von mir falsch geschriebene Wort Rostock noch einmal ein, damit man es auch findet, wenn man mit der Suchfunktion arbeitet. Also die Slipanlagen in ROSTOCK sind einen Artikel höher...


----------



## ostseethaler (5. August 2006)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Hallo Bootsangler, weiß jemand von euch ob in Falshöft oder da in der Nähe der Geltinger Bucht eine Slipanlage ist? Wir wollen Mitte August auf den Campingplatz in Falshöft und ich will mein Boot mitnehmen. Kann man das dann über Nacht auch irgend wo liegen lassen? Wer kennt sich dort aus und kann mir sagen, wo dort vom Boot aus geangelt wird oder efolgversprechende Stellen zu finden sind. Echolot hab ich. Aber wie gesagt, ich selbst war noch nicht in dieser Ecke.
Viele Grüße vom Ostseethaler


----------



## Rainer 32 (5. August 2006)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Was hast Du denn für ein Boot? Bin zwar was Fallshöft angeht nicht auf dem neusten Stand, aber vor ein paar Jahren habe ich da öfter geslippt. Die Slippe war betoniert, aber sehr steil und ohne Steg. Also mehr was für kleinere Boote. Mit einem größeren Boot wirst Du wohl nach Maasholm ausweichen müssen. Dorschtechnisch ist das Gebiet vor Fallshöft sehr gut. Entlang der Fahrrinne gibt es viele gute Stellen und auch der Breitgrund auf der anderen Seite ist in erreichbarer Entfernung, da kann es mitunter auch richtig gut laufen.


----------



## ostseethaler (6. August 2006)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Hallo Rainer, erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Das hilft mir schon weiter. Mein Angelfreund will sich das da vor Ort mal anschauen. Er bringt seine Frau zum Campingplatz hoch und das WE drauf wollen wir hin zum angeln.
Mein Boot ist nicht groß. 5m lang und wiegt ca 300kg. 25PS Viertakter hab ich dran. Also hier an der Weser hab ich immer eine unbefestigte Slipanlage benutzt und das ging gut. Also wird man mit einer Betonanlage auch gut klar kommen. Mein Kumpel sagt, daß sie dort mit einem Traktor trailern- ich denke wegen der Steilheit.
Vielen Dank auch für die Angelstellen. Ist die Fahrrinne weit draußen oder wie weit muß man raus?|rolleyes 
Viele Grüße von der Weser vom Ostseethaler


----------



## Rainer 32 (6. August 2006)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Am besten fragst du direkt vor Ort die "Jedentagangler" in welcher Tiefe die letzten Tage gefangen wurde. Meistens liegt die Erfolgverspechende Tiefe um diese Jahreszeit so bei 15-20m. Hast Du die Info, suchst Du auf entspechender Tiefe einfach ein gutes Stück ab. So wirst Du früher oder später schon Dorsch finden. Noch einfacher ist, Du hälst dich direkt an die Lokalspezis und schaust wo die hinfahren. Die Fangplätze liegen vor Falshöft wirklich nicht sehr weit draußen und der Breitgrund ist bei entspechender Wetterlage mit deinem Boot sicher auch kein Problem. Auf dem Breitgrund würde ich mich an der südlichen Gefahrentonne orientieren. Etwas nordwestlich davon sind sehr steile Kanten, da gibt es oft sehr gute Dorschangelei. Wenn ihr dahin fahrt, den dänischen Angelschein nicht vergessen. Macht auch nicht den Fehler zu tief zu angeln, deutlich über 20m gibts oft nur kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge.


----------



## FreeLee (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Servus!

Mein Anliegen ist ja nicht allzu weit weg von der Ostsee, darum frag ich hier einfach mal:

Kennt Ihr Euch vielleicht auch mit Slipanlagen am Greifswalder Bodden aus??? Das Boot ist ne Quicksilver von knapp 5 Metern, und die Zugmaschine ist kein Geländewagen...

Danke ggf. schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## HD4ever (19. November 2006)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*



FreeLee schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr Euch vielleicht auch mit Slipanlagen am Greifswalder Bodden aus???



Überhaupt Slipanlagen auf/um/bei Rügen wären ja mal seeehr interessant !!!!:m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. November 2006)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Überhaupt Slipanlagen auf/um/bei Rügen wären ja mal seeehr interessant !!!!:m



Gib mir Adressen dann füge ich die ein. Kennen kann ich keine einzige Slippe auf Rügen weil ich da nie bin.


----------



## HD4ever (19. November 2006)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

ich ja leider auch nicht ....  |uhoh:


----------



## schildi (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Hi, in SÜSSAU ist eine neue Slipanlage gebaut worden. Rechts beim DLRG Turm.
Sehr gut und durch eine kleine Steinmohle geschützt.
Leider wurde jetzt eine Schranke mit Kartenöffner gebaut. Weiß jemand woman Zutrittskarten bekommt oder was diese Karten Kosten ?
Habe gehört , dass man sich an den Bürgermeister Hrn Heino wenden soll . Hat jemand Erfahrungen gemacht ????
Gruß - Martin


----------



## HD4ever (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

das mit Süssau hört sich gut an ... leider wenig Infos darüber - bzw. eigendlich keine #d
falls du was hörst sag mal Bescheid #h


----------



## wemmi02 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Ist das der ort der genannt wurde ?

 SÜSSAU  http://www.goyellow.de/map/23777-heringsdorf/strandstr.-47


bitte etwas genauer

Norbert


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

ja, das sollte er sein !!!!
bin ja auch am überlegen ... |bla:
fast direkt vor der Sagasbank |supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*



Löwenbäcker schrieb:


> Ich geb mal das von mir falsch geschriebene Wort Rostock noch einmal ein, damit man es auch findet, wenn man mit der Suchfunktion arbeitet. Also die Slipanlagen in ROSTOCK sind einen Artikel höher...


hi slippe kostet mtwl.10 euro gruß esox


----------



## Kegelfisch (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Hei LeuteNeben der Fähre nach Rügen in Stahlbrode gibt es einen Bootsverleih und auch eine Slippe.Kostet glaube ich 7 €und ist aus Beton.Ist allerdings nicht sehr breit,aber für Boote bis 5m müßte sie reichen.Außerdem sind gleich nebenan die Fischer mit frischgeräuchertem und frischem Fisch.Angelkarten gibt es auch dort.Es soll noch eine Möglichkeit von der Rügenschen Seite in Maltzien geben.Ist aber wohl nur Strand mit Matten(kenn ich persönl. nur vom Hörensagen)Bootsverleih Manfred Genzmann :Tel.038326 82051bzw.01723251391 (Tel.-Nrn. ohne Gewähr,da ich jetzt eigenes Boot habe)Viel Erfolg;Uwe


----------



## bwrds (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

slippen in neuhof - brandshagen  --- strelasund und bodden --- in der marina. preise beim hafenmeister. sah ganz vernünftig aus die slipe, als ich beim angel-paradies ein boot hatte.
gruss björn

http://www.mvmaritim.de/index.php?id=267


----------



## Anglerboard-Team (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Soeben kam eine Änderung rein:

Slipgebühr für den " Eigenbetrieb Hafen Strande" betragen 6.00€. Sie sind bei dem Hafenmeister zu zahlen. Sollte der Hafenmeister nicht erreichbar sein, so bitte ich das Geld unter der Angabe der Autonummer in den Briefkasten an dem Hafenbüro einzuwerfen.

Vielen Dank
Hafenmeister
Hans-J.Siegmeier


----------



## andre23 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

...mal eine kurze anmerkung....die augeführten anlagen rund um wismar(poel,hohen wieschendorf,wohlenberger wieck) sind keine slipanlagen!!!...dort werden boote per kran ins wasser gelassen!!! .... z.b. westhafen gebühr 15min. ca. 50€-70€...die anlagen sind für festliegeplätze !!!...einzige anlage ist in wismar wendorf und nur für vereinsmitglieder...allerdings ist boltenhagen sehr interessant und preiswert...keine ahnung woher ihr diese info´s habt?

mv andré


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...keine ahnung woher ihr diese info´s habt?
> 
> mv andré



Moin,
diese Infos habe ich teils ergoogelt und teils von Boardies. Wenn du neues oder anderes weist wäre ich dir für ein wenig Zuarbeit sehr dankbar und werde die Angaben ändern.
Danke schon mal für die Anregung


----------



## andre23 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

...werde mal kontakt zu angelfreunden in der alten heimat aufnehmen und angaben über slipanlagen dann weiterleiten....zumindest für nwm....mal sehen was sich machen läßt....

@meeresangler_schwerin: glaube wir haben uns vor langer zeit mal bei "gröning´s" darüber unterhalten?

mvh andré


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*



andre23 schrieb:


> @meeresangler_schwerin: glaube wir haben uns vor langer zeit mal bei "gröning´s" darüber unterhalten?
> 
> mvh andré



wer bitte ist Göhring? Sagt mir so erst mal nichts.|kopfkrat


----------



## Rainer 32 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Moin
Hat jemand Ahnung wie es mit Slipmöglichkeiten in Büsum/Nordsee aussieht ???


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Hallo Rainer, schau mal unter http://www.nv-portpilot.de/contentl.../Port_ID/395FFFE0-DEA5-480C-9EAE-D1F400376B31 nach - am besten dort mal anrufen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Rainer 32 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

...danke Klaus, guter Tip!


----------



## Fidde (26. September 2007)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Moin, 
sehr schönes Thema! Ich habe noch einen Ergänzungsvorschlag. Und zwar ob hier evtl. auch legale und komfortable Slipmöglichkeiten für Kleinboote, die von Hand auf einem Bootswagen oder per montierter Räder (Schlauchboot) geslipt werden, mit aufgenommen werden könnten. Das Tragen durch tiefen Sand ist ja doch eher lästig. So eine Möglichkeit gibt es z.B. in Apenraade (Dänemark) neben dem Kohlekraftwerk.
Wie sind denn die Slippreise an den Rampen für solche Boote?
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## Hans-J. Wagner (29. November 2007)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Tach,:c

bin in der vergangenen Woche, mit Boot zum Plattfischangeln nach Puttgarden gefahren und mußte zu meinem Entsetzen feststellen, daß die dortige Slippanlage
(siehe Bilder) unbenutzbar war.

Ich hatte zwar eine Schaufel mit, aber ich hätte sicher zwei Tage gebraucht um die Steine-Sand und Tang zu beseitigen.

Macht also nicht wie ich den Fehler und fahrt auf blauen Dunst dorthin.
H-J.W


----------



## Truttafriend (29. November 2007)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Moin Jürgen,

da hast du wirklich Pech gehabt. Ich war im November zweimal da und die Slippe war schmal aber benutzbar.
Haben auch  gut gefangen.





Gruß Tim
 (Hotte sein Sohn #h)


----------



## Hans-J. Wagner (30. November 2007)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Hallo Tim #h,

 sehr schöner Fang #6, wir werden uns sicher in 2008 noch einmal in Puttgarden treffen. 

Für den Rest diesen Jahres und für 2008 recht viel " PETRI HEIL"
und Gruß an Horst.

H-J.Wagner


----------



## Zarrentiner (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Ab Frühjahr 2008 soll es ja in Tarnewitz eine neue Slippanlage geben.... Weiß jemand wie weit die Bauarbeiten sind ?


----------



## Kleini (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Hallo !
Jawohl , richtig : Insel Als währe sehr interessant , hätte gern gewusst ob im Süden bei Kegnaes etwas mit slippen möglich ist (Bootsdaten : 5,20 m lang und 2,20 m breit , Tiefgang 0,40m ) ?
Wie kann man in Horuphav einslippen und zu welcher Jahreszeit darf man dort hinein ins nasse Element . Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen der dort bescheid weiss .


----------



## Zarrentiner (29. April 2008)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Moin, 
ich war heute in Tarnewitz ,ca. 5 km östlich von Boltenhagen. Da ist jetzt eine super neue Slipanlage:q. Kostet 10 € plus 2€ Parkgebühren und ist gut ausgeschildert. Immer Richtung Hafen.

Grüße aus Zarrentin !!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. April 2008)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*



Zarrentiner schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich war heute in Tarnewitz ,ca. 5 km östlich von Boltenhagen. Da ist jetzt eine super neue Slipanlage:q. Kostet 10 € plus 2€ Parkgebühren und ist gut ausgeschildert. Immer Richtung Hafen.
> 
> Grüße aus Zarrentin !!



Danke für die Info, ich habe das mal mit eingetragen


----------



## zandertoddy (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

ja klasse sache mit der liste !!!!!
ich bin auf blauen dunst letztes wochenende nach weissenhaus gefahren und stand vor 
verschlossener slipanlage hab mein trailer dann 500m entfernt von dort über den bade strand gezogen war herrlich .ich muss dazu gestehen ich habe das boot gerade erst 4 wochen . hat sich aber trotz dem gelohnt 35 hornis und eine meerforelle mfg toddy


----------



## testo (5. August 2008)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

die slippe in hohenfelde kannst du streichen.
sie ist nur noch für den ansässigen bootsverein zur benutzung.

es gibt in hohenfelde aber noch eine andere, welche auch durch entgeld genutzt werden kann.  

mehr dazu hier....www.campingplatz-seeblick.de


----------



## Klaus S. (5. August 2008)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

In Hohenfelde würde ich mein Boot nicht slippen. Denke mal das man die meisten Boote da eh nur mit den Trecker raus bekommt. Ich wohne 2 Km von Hohenfelde und bin des öfteren am Wasser.
Schlauchboote kann man da runter tragen aber GFK-Boote über 4,5m habens dort schwer... sehr schwer. Hab schon gesehen das der kleine Trecker der dort die Boote (samt Trailer) aus den Wasser ziehen sollte, ganz schöne Probleme mit ein ca. 4,20m- 4,50m Boot hatte. Auch ist es ein Glücksspiel bei leicht auflandigen Wind das Boot heil auf den Trailer zu bekommen. Dann lieber 20 Km weiter und in Laboe slippen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. September 2008)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Update:

Neuen Slipanlage in Boltenhagen,

http://boltenhagen.sea-site.com/de/home/

Preise:
bis 5 Meter Bootslänge 10,00 €
über 5 Meter Bootslänge 15,00 €

Parken kostet extra.

Die Rampe war wohl eine Auflage des Landes für den Bau 
der Marina. Der Pöbel soll ja auch eine Möglichkeit der Nutzung haben. #d


----------



## Ute (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Tolle Sache diese Seite.
Werde ich bald in meiner Webseite mit einbringen.


----------



## tobiiger (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

moinsen,
wir waren vor knapp zwei Wochen los zum trailern,haben zuerst am Weissenhäuser Strand probiert,aber dort können nur leichte Boote getrailert werden und außerdem war niemand dort um aufzuschließen (7.30 Uhr).
Danach nach Behrensdorf zum Campingplatz am Leuchturm gefahren,dort durften wir auch nicht,nur für Campingplatz nutzer.
Danach zum Yachthafen Lippe,gute Slippe,allerdings Probleme mit Hafenmeister gehabt.
Alle drei nicht zu empfehlen....


----------



## faun (4. August 2009)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Slipe in Rostock Schmarl, neben dem Schiff Likedeeler.
Öffnungszeiten : 
Woche von Montag bis Sonnabend 10 Uhr bis 20 Uhr
                                   Sonntag      9 Uhr bis 14 Uhr

pro Slipen 5 €

melden beim Pförtner, auf der Likedeeler, wegen Schlüssel


Kühlungsborn Yachthafen 

Öffnungszeiten : 7.30 Uhr bis 20 Uhr
Kosten pro Slipe 7,50€
Parkplatz Trailer 4€ pro Tag
Telefon (03 82 93) 4 10 55


----------



## HD4ever (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

kennt jemand die slippe in Tarnewitz bei Boltenhagen ???
vielleicht Bilder vorhanden ?


----------



## Waldemar (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

hi,
hab mich grad dieses wochenende mit jemanden drüber unterhalten, der dort öfter slippt.
er hat ein 4,50 m boot.
soll gut slippbar sein und mit dem hafenpersonal ist es auch unkomliziert.


----------



## schleppangler (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Guckst du hier:

http://www.slipanlagen.de/html/boltenhagen.html

Mfg Kay


----------



## zandertoddy (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

orth-fehmarn 

 nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

10 euro für ne völlig verkrautete slippe (halber meter hoch) bezahlt 

hab es nicht mal geaschafft mein boot zu wassern 

hab mir meine knete vom hafenmeister wieder geholt


----------



## Hybrid (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Moin,

nebenan von Orth in Lemkenhafen kann mann gut slippen, 10,-€ sind vorher beim Hafenmeister zu entrichten und alles ist gut.

War bis gestern auf Rügen, die Slippe in Sassnitz ist in der Tat sehr schwer zu befahren und ziemlich eng, Anmeldung beim Hafenmeister ist sehr unkompliziert und war umsonst.

Haben ansonsten in Glowe geslippt, zumindest im Moment ist dort die Anlage auch ohne Geländeagen sehr gut gut zu befahren, der Hafenmeister ist sehr nett gewesen- wenn die Fische nächste Jahr dann größer sind gerne wieder ... ;-)


----------



## photostyle73 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Slippen in Meschendorf:

Auf dem Gelände des Ostseecamping in Meschendorf kann man kostenlos von 08.oo-13.oo Uhr und 15.oo - 20.oo Uhr kostenlos in und aus dem Wasser kommen. So zumindest verspricht es der Betreiber des Campingplatzes. Leider ist die "Anlage" in einem so sehr verwahrlosten Zustand, dass man diese durch den aufgespülten Sand nur mit einem Traktor befahren kann und das im Wasser befindliche Ende lediglich eine BetonKANTE!!! ist, welche man irgendwann mal mit Holz versucht hat zu entschärfen. Kollateralschäden sind somit unumgänglich. Ich selber wollte dort 2x in´s Wasser, habe aber jedesmal abgebrochen. Für mich persönlich hat sich diese Anlage jedenfalls erledigt.


----------



## mathei (30. September 2012)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

die anlage ist eigentlich auch nur für die camper dort gedacht. für die schlauchis kein problem.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. September 2012)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*



photostyle73 schrieb:


> Slippen in Meschendorf:
> 
> Auf dem Gelände des Ostseecamping in Meschendorf kann man kostenlos von 08.oo-13.oo Uhr und 15.oo - 20.oo Uhr kostenlos in und aus dem Wasser kommen. So zumindest verspricht es der Betreiber des Campingplatzes. Leider ist die "Anlage" in einem so sehr verwahrlosten Zustand, dass man diese durch den aufgespülten Sand nur mit einem Traktor befahren kann und das im Wasser befindliche Ende lediglich eine BetonKANTE!!! ist, welche man irgendwann mal mit Holz versucht hat zu entschärfen. Kollateralschäden sind somit unumgänglich. Ich selber wollte dort 2x in´s Wasser, habe aber jedesmal abgebrochen. Für mich persönlich hat sich diese Anlage jedenfalls erledigt.



Das ist keine Slipanlage und auch nicht als solche gedacht. Die Taucher fahren dort mir ihren Booten runter, mit Trecker. 
Ich fahre dort mit dem Passat runter und da ich mein Boot nicht direkt ins Wasser slippen muß sondern nebenan über den Sand funktioniert das wunderbar. Mit zwei Leuten habe ich absolut stressfrei mein Boot im Wasser und wieder raus. Aluboot.
Wie schon erwähnt ist die Betonpiste, Slippe sage ich extra nicht dazu, nur für Camper. Normale Angler oder Bootfahrer kommen gar nicht auf das Gelände. Ich habe das Glück.


----------



## Amigo-X (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

http://www.slipanlagen.de/index.html


----------



## fischer696 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*



Amigo-X schrieb:


> http://www.slipanlagen.de/index.html


 
Gut gemacht aber leider nicht Aktuell z.B.:
http://www.slipanlagen.de/html/wendtorf.html gibt es nicht mehr


----------



## peiner freak (15. April 2013)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Moinmoin in Grömitz muss wieder bezahlt werden 10 € und Auto+Trailer müssen raus auf den großen Parkplatz.  Gastplatz für mein boot pro tag 4€ wie ist das gerechtfertigt ???
Gretz Björn


----------



## bombe220488 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*



peiner freak schrieb:


> Moinmoin in Grömitz muss wieder bezahlt werden 10 € und Auto+Trailer müssen raus auf den großen Parkplatz. Gastplatz für mein boot pro tag 4€ wie ist das gerechtfertigt ???
> Gretz Björn


 

4€ für was genau ?
aber nicht eine NAcht im Hafen liegen oder ?


----------



## Nordangler (16. April 2013)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Slipanlage Damp kostet jetzt 12,- €

Sven


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. April 2013)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Kiel Schilksee aktuelle 10Euro! Und Parken im Moment am ADW, soll aber in der nächsten Zeit wieder auf dem normalen Parkplatz möglich sein.


----------



## allegoric (16. April 2013)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Das ist aber auch ganz schön happig jedes Mal 10 € hinzulegen, nur um sein Boot zu wässern. Wenn man 2-3 mal die Woche Zeit hat, wird das ja ein teures Spielchen.


----------



## mathei (16. April 2013)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

die 10 € zahlst halt überall. kannst ja mit nem kutter für 40 € fahren


----------



## elbetaler (16. April 2013)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

#h Tarnewitz/Boltenhagen (Weisse Wiek) für Boote bis 5m Länge = 10€.
Parkplatz (kostenfrei und groß genug) allerdings ausserhalb des Marina-Geländes. Gerade mit "zunehmender" Saison sollte man nicht auf den ausgewiesenen Parkplätzen in der Nähe der Slippe parken! Kann teuer werden.
Bis letztes Jahr gab es die Möglichkeit, eine Slipp-Jahreskarte zu erwerben. Kostete mal 100€. Der aktuelle Stand ist mir leider nicht bekannt. Wenn man nichts anderes zu tun hätte, könnte man mit der Karte also jeden Tag slippen.
Ohne die Jahreskarte unbedingt die Quittungen aufheben/sammeln, denn die zehnte ist frei.

Allerdings beschlich mich am vergangenen WE das Gefühl, dass wenn es dort teilweise so rücksichtslos weitergeht, sich einiges ändern könnte.
Manche Gespanne jagen so aufs Gelände, als wenn sie noch auf der Bundesstrasse wären. Dort sind viele Spaziergänger, Kinder, Radfahrer usw. , auf die besondere Rücksicht zu nehmen ist.
Die Härte war eine Motorrad-Gruppe (ca. 20 Maschinen), die bis an die Slippe gefahren kamen, obwohl 100m vorher eine Halbschranke und das "Durchfahrt verboten für Fahrzeuge aller Art"-Schild aufgestellt sind!#q
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass solche Aktionen vom Hafenmeister und Verantwortlichen akzeptiert werden. Durch solche Aktionen wird es irgendwann zu Sanktionen kommen und dann geht's nicht mehr so entspannt zu.
Übrigens ist der Platz Video-überwacht. Wer also "vergisst" zu bezahlen, braucht sich u.U. beim nächsten Mal nicht wundern.......

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## peiner freak (16. April 2013)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

gastliegeplatz für ein tag\nacht 4 €


----------



## mathei (17. April 2013)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*



peiner freak schrieb:


> gastliegeplatz für ein tag\nacht 4 €


das ist doch ok. wenn einer ein paar tage urlaub mit boot macht.


----------



## ulf (17. April 2013)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Hallo

In Kröslin ist auch noch ein Yachhafen mit Kran-Möglichkeit. Über Krösliner See und Pene-Strom kommt man in die Ostsee.
Wir waren da in einem Floating-House im Urlaub. Ein leichtes Schlauchboot kann man auch direkt auf dem Steg aufbauen und in's Wasser schieben. Größere Boote müssen leider gekrant werden.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## bombe220488 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> das ist doch ok. wenn einer ein paar tage urlaub mit boot macht.





finde ich eigentlich auch Top, besser als jeden Tag neu zu slippen, im vergleich zu mir bekannten anderen Häfen richtig günstig.

Also 4€ wärs mir wert :m


----------



## peiner freak (17. April 2013)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

die vier euro sind iO nur nicht die 10 € will das boot da nicht liegenlassen wegen tackle und so und 14 tage slippen sind dann 140€ und das finde ich zu teuer


----------



## mathei (17. April 2013)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*



peiner freak schrieb:


> die vier euro sind iO nur nicht die 10 € will das boot da nicht liegenlassen wegen tackle und so und 14 tage slippen sind dann 140€ und das finde ich zu teuer


mal ganz ehrlich, auch die 10 € sind ok. so ein anlage kostet auch geld. die baut da keiner hin, damit du es beklem und günstig hast. auch bei 14 tagen bist du besser dran mit eigenem boot, als kuttertouren.
denke auch, das du mit dem hafenmeister reden kannst und ihr einen preis für die 2 wochen ausmacht.


----------



## peiner freak (18. April 2013)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

das habe ich probiert lassen nicht mit sich reden ....


----------



## sieveeik (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Moin zusammen,

da ich hier die freie Slipanlage in Kappeln (an der Klappbrücke) vermisse, ergänze ich dies hier mal.

Orientierungspunkt, hinter dem Gallionsfigur-Denkmal (Adler) der Gorch-Fock.
Slipanlage ist aus Kopfsteinpflaster gebaut. Sie ist breit, aber recht steil. Es ist genügend Platz zum rangieren. Es ist kein Steg vorhanden, daher ist eine Wathose zwingend erforderlich.
Kostenlose Parkplätze für Auto und Trailer in ca. 100 m Entfernung, wie auch Wohnmobilstellplätze in unmittelbarer Nähe (ca. 200m).

Diese Slipanlage ist vor Allem für Heringsangler im Frühjahr interessant.

Eine "Schleikarte" gibt es direkt am Hafen im Wassersportzentrum Kappeln: Tel: 04642-7185.


----------



## Axtwerfer (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*



peiner freak schrieb:


> gastliegeplatz für ein tag\nacht 4 €





4 € / Nacht. da gibt es nix zu meckern ! Woanders sind 8-10 € normal.


----------



## peiner freak (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

das passt finde wiegesagt nur die 10€ für das slippen zu teuer wenn ich da 100 MAL im jahr bin


----------



## KaLeu (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Hallo Zusammen,

fahe im Juni nach Arnis. Die Slipanlage am Fähanleger habe ich bislang nur auf einem Foto gesehen. Die ist ja noch steiler als die in Laboe...

Meine Frage:

Wo kann man in Arnis ein 6-Meter-Boot ordentlich slippen?

Vielen Dank


MfG


KaLeu


----------



## Der Goldaal (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Hi,
ich suche eine aktuelle Möglichkeit in der nähe von Dahme/Rosenfelde oder Süssau zu slippen. Die Tipps sind ja teilweise etwas veraltet. Ich bin auch bereit zu zahlen dafür. Ich weiß, dass es irgendwo in der Nähe von Süssau eine Möglichkeit gab für eine Jahresgebühr einen Schlüssel zu bekommen. Das wäre mir am Liebsten, weil ich dann unabhängig von Öffnungszeiten wäre. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was...

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Fischfrea (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*



AndreL schrieb:


> Hi, um mal auf die "Anlage" in Putgarden einzugehen, diese Anlage wird NICHT oder nur sehr sehr oberflächlich von der Gemeinde "geflegt" sie ist vielmehr ein Relikt aus früheren Tagen als an dieser Stelle noch mehr war als nur Strand. Das es diese Anlage noch gibt ist im Prinzip eine sehr nette Geste sowie das ausdrückliche Recht mit dem Auto direkt dort hin zu fahren (was ein Schild vor Ort aussagt). Wir hatten auch schon mal das Problem mit den Steinen und dem Kraut und das nicht nur im Winter!!!!!!! Das hat sich aber geändert und wird auch NIE wieder vorkommen, weil wir inzwischen immer zwei Schaufeln dabei haben um das Problem zu beseitigen so wie auch einige andere Angler das tun#6 #6 . Es dauert auch bei extremen Bedingungen nich länger als 15 Minuten um die Anlage zu "säubern" (mit 2 Mann), das solte es aber wert sein, alleine deshalb damit uns allen diese Slipmöglichkeit erhalten bleibt.
> 
> Gruß Andre




Nun ja, ich komme gerade von Fehmarn wieder zurück und war auch an der Slipanlage in Puttgarden. Diese Slipanlage ist meiner Meinung nach nur etwas für Schlauchboote ich empfehle keinem dort ein GFK Boot zu slippen, vorallem nicht wenn man alleine ist.Direkt neben der Splipe die dicken Felsen  rechts und links daneben nur dicke Steine also ein sehr riskantes unterfangen dort zu slipen dafür ist die Anlage kostenlos. In Orth nehmen die 12 Eur fürs slipen ist aber durch die glitschige Schräge auch ein heisses Unterfangen und ich meine für 12 Eur für solch eine Anlage viel zu teuer. Die beste Slipanlage auf der Insel Fehmarn ist der Yachthafen Burgtiefe heir kostet das Slipen 8 Eur inkl Parkplatz direkt an der Slipe sowie Nutzung der Sanitären Anlagen, alles in einem sehr gepflegten Zustand. Und wer mehrere Tage dort bleibt kann auch für 8 Eur pro Tag oder 48 Eur die Woche einen Liegeplatz im Hafen bekommen. Von der Burgtiefe kann man gut und schnell in die verschiedenen Angelgründe kommen. Meiner Meinung nach wer einen entspannten Angelurlaub machen möchte sollte sich den Yachthafen Burgtiefe auf den Plan nehmen. Alle Slipanlagen nehmen die Preise für das Ein-und Ausslipen. Ich hoffe einigen von Euch hiermit einen vernünftigen Hinweis gegeben zu haben.
Petri
Fred


----------



## JanG (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Hallo

Zwar nicht an der Deutschen Ostseeküste aber schnell zu erreichen :vik:

In Dänemark Egernsund (brücke), kostenloses Slippen, kostenlose Parkplätze und eine Hotdog Bude ist auch in der Nähe :q

Gruß


----------



## JanG (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Hallo

Hier mal ein Bild von der Slippstelle Norgaardholz (Flensburger Förde, Geltinger Bucht). Kostenloses reinlassen und kostenloses Parken. Wathose von Vorteil. #6
Hier sollte man wirklich nur kleine leichte Boote zu Wasser lassen, Strandslippstelle.

Gruß


----------



## peiner freak (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Hi
war irgend wer zufällig die letzten tage in Grömitz schauen ob da die slippe wieder offen ist?


----------



## platfisch7000 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Moin!
Weiß Jemand wo es eine Slippanlage nahe Ausgang der Eckernförder Bucht gibt?
Perfekt wäre Schwedenek / Fischer / Dänisch Niendorf,oder so...!
Kann aber auch auf der Waabser Seite sein,Oder wo anders!
Hauptsache man muß nicht mehr ganz vom Eckernförder Segelclub fahren!

Vielen Dank schon mal!
Gruß Plat000


----------



## -MW- (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*



peiner freak schrieb:


> Hi
> war irgend wer zufällig die letzten tage in Grömitz schauen ob da die slippe wieder offen ist?



 Grömitz interessiert mich auch, hat da jmd Jnfo´s zur Slippe?


----------



## peiner freak (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Montag bin ich da ich sage dann Bescheid ob offen oder zu


----------



## peiner freak (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Die Slippe in Grömitz bleibt bis zum Frühling zu


----------



## money (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Moin zusammen #h,

kann mir jemand sagen ob die Slippanlage im Jachthafen Burgtiefe auch am Wochenende offen ist?
Kann zurzeit den Hafenmeister nicht erreichen #c!!! 

Vielen Dank

Beste Grüße
Manni


----------



## Hardy48 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

vielleicht wissen die es vom Tourismus-Service ja. Tel. 04371-506300


----------



## money (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Yachthäfen und Slippanlagen an der deutschen Ostsee*

Danke dir Hardy!

 Die Slippanlage Yachthafen Burgtiefe ist immer offen und im Wintersaison kostenlos!!!!


----------

